# General Chat > General Discussion >  How To Attract Girls To You Without Saying A Word

## johnmacwan

How To Attract Girls To You Without Saying A Word


Even today, not many girls will chat up men or ask them out. For a start, they're brought up not to , and rejection hurts them much more than it does us. Plus they think if you're a man worth going out with you've got to have the guts to ask them!

----------


## JeanTravler

Generally, Women choose then men upon first glance. They decide much quicker than men.

----------


## bobmrshl

Dating can be frustrating for men as it's hard to figure out what women want. If you are a guy who hasn't dated in years then here are some suggestions.

1. Look your best. 
2. Sort out your hygiene and styling.
3. Sort out your job if you have one. 
4. Make sure you are up to date with current affairs
5. Do not extol the virtues of drinking in the bar 5 nights a week.

----------


## King XII

Through Luxuries and Money you can impress Girls  Now days.

----------


## martinharis

It is a fact of life that some guys are more attractive to girls than others. In my opinion, attracting girls without saying a word all boils down to the art of seduction. Flirting can be done without saying a word, by simply locking eyes with someone or by making a funny face.

----------


## shauntett25

Generally, Women choose then men upon first glance. They decide much quicker than men.

----------


## messiminaj

Girls like men who are hardness from outside and softness from inside. If men be like that they will attracted quickly.

----------


## johanssoncolin

Smiling is the best method to attract. Everybody like to see smiling face.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

It is a fact of life that some guys are more attractive to girls than others. In my opinion, attracting girls without saying a word all boils down to the art of seduction.

----------


## Misrarobin

The best way to attract girl is being a gentle man.

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

Be hansom so girl are attracted without saying the word.

----------


## emma24

be polite.

----------


## bhagwatijayraj

Generally, Women choose then men upon first glance. They decide much quicker than men.

----------


## withdi

if you met her in a bar, tell a bartender to offer her a martini from your side. That is the first step.

----------

